# What is thought to be optimum gap between cycles?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I just wondered if anyone was aware of any research into the optimum gap between cycles? 
My clinic has always wanted one natural period then start with the next one, possibly moving clinics and just wondered if this was common? 

I read something that said leaving a bit longer was a good idea to let your ovaries rest But with our age can't really afford to but just wondered what people thought/knew. 

Thanks x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

Sorry about your last two tx cycles.    I'm not aware of the latest research but when I was having my tx I personally always felt it was better to let my body recover as much as possible (and also recover mentally) before the next cycle, including having at least three months' lead-in of supplements and careful diet etc.  You can see the gaps I had from my profile.  I was older than you but my FSH was quite good (7-ish) so that reduced the pressure a bit.

Good luck with your next tx.     

Ellie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

THanks
I am waiting for my AMH results which should give me a bit of an idea of how things are doing in there! 
Trying to work out what supplements to take is so hard - I have printed off one of the lists from here but so hard to know which you need, what did you take out of interest? 
Clinics don't always seem to give much info on supplements, apart from healthy diet and pregnacare. 
I think if I move clinics they will do an antral follicle count too. 

Huge congrats on your little ones! 
x


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Dear tiny, 


So sorry about your bfn   - I had chem pg just after you   ... I saw some of your posts as you cycled just ahead of me.


I see 2 doctors.... 1 is very practical and said research shows you just have to wait 1 cycle.... The other recommended enjoying Christmas and relaxing.... So more psychological than physical. I go again in early jan.


I did antagonist protocol and recommend as short and better for us oldies.


Really good luck for whatever you decide xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, what a time of it you have had   

Sorry about your BFN. 

I am waiting for an appointment at a different clinic and may move but guess it will Jan/Feb if we go 'straight away'. I have emailed the new clinic today to ask about thier views on gaps. 

I think if I had time on my side would leave it longer to let my body recover but just haven't. 

I am asking about short protocol for sure this time, always had long. 

We might be cycling together   
x


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

That would be good  


Think my dh would like a longer break as I was a crazy woman during  2 ww ( spent huge amount of money on tests... Testing 5 times a day etc etc).


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know what you mean, I was never an early tester till the last cycle prior to this one on the clinic's advise! I SO regret it and have told myself sternly   not to test early, it just brought heartache and testing on time keeps the hope going for longer, I felt quite negative this cycle from the point where only 2 eggs fertilised (our lowest ever) and really think that wasn't good and the early testing just added to it, need to be much more   next time. Thinking of trying acupuncture this time (even though still a bit of a needle phobic)

x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Tiny21
I followed the advice re supplements and diet from  Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" and Marilyn Glenville's "Natural Solutions to Infertility".  There is info on their websites too.  They both recommend broadly the same types of supplements, and, ideally, you would start taking them 3 months before a tx cycle.  I recommend acupuncture too - helps with stress at the very least and the two cycles I tried it gave me BFPs although I don't really know if that's what made the difference.  I had the "German protocol" for acupuncture on ET day (google or search this site and you'll find more info) as well as sessions in the lead-up to EC and one session during the 2ww.  I didn't like the thought of it before I tried it, but you really don't feel the needles going in (you don't even have to look!) and I definitely felt very relaxed after each session.

Sending you (and pinkbt) lots of     

Ellie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been on the website, though I think I may have that book, will have a re-read and try and work it all out! 
I will get in touch with the 2 local acupuncturists that have been recommended, sadly no local Zita West trained people. I will have a read about the German protocol, I have read that most people have it on the day of ET but mixed thoughts post ET?   How far in advance did you have it? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Tiny 21
You can actually buy Zita West supplements which take the hassle out of working it out, although I put together my own based on her recommendations.  Re acupuncture, in the first cycle I had it (3rd fresh cycle which led to BFP), I didn't start until a couple of weeks into down-regging (d/r took a bit longer than expected due to a cyst) although I think ideally you would start before you started d/r.  I then had weekly sessions plus a session half an hour before and half an hour after ET.  Actually, I can't remember now if I had another session during my 2ww in that first successful cycle  .  For my FET cycle (medicated), I started the acupuncture a bit before I started the drugs and again had weekly sessions, followed by the same two sessions on ET day and one session half-way through the 2ww. My acupuncturists weren't Zita West trained but did know about acupuncture during fertility treatment and also knew about the German protocol.  Hope this helps a bit!

Ellie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That is very helpful, thank you   

Think I will get in touch with the 2 acupuncturists I have had recommended and see how I feel about them and what they know! 

I am going to task OH with reading supplements for me and get him to work it out, he takes quite a few himself with weight training etc so he will probably find it easier than me to work out. 
x


----------

